# BCS title game, who deserves a shot?



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

This year the BCS appears to be an equal opportunity institution as they are going to screw both BCS and non-BCS schools at the same time. Take the three undefeated unaffiliated schools, they have all gone at least 12-0 without a chance at the title game. The Utes being the highest ranked have three wins against ranked opponents an spotless record and still nearly no chance at getting in because of lack of conference respect. 

On the other side you have Texas, Texas Tech and Oklahoma that have all had to play in what is undeniably the toughest conference, each of them with a single loss to one another. The championship game will go to the highest ranked team in the three way tie, and the rankings appear as if they will be determined by whoever is the most popular in opinion polls.

Florida slipped against a vastly inferior team and really shouldn't even be in the discussion, that is unless they beat Alabama who is the only team who really deserves to be there should they get through their last two games. 

Perhaps all of the pissed off coaches in the BCS's top conferences will get the ball rolling for a National title tournament, just this week OU's Stoops and Texas's Mack both stated that a playoff would be the only way to avoid this situation.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I just don't think there is enough angry coaches to overturn it. I think the Rose Bowl is one of the main reasons the BCS is still around, they are adamantly against going to a playoff system. One PAC-10 team and on Big 10 team gets it almost every year, why would they want to change it. It is funny when the BCS screws a BCS team then they start whinning, they still got it better than non BCS teams. I hope that they do go to a play off system because it is kind of messed up that one of the top three in the Big 12 will be left out.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

16 team play-off. 11 conference champions, and the next five highest ranked teams, regardless of conference. Keep the other 40 meaningless bowl games and everyone is happy. And the Big 10 and Pac 10 champs can still play in the Rose Bowl on NYD. 

Don't worry. Obama will fix it. :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> 16 team play-off. 11 conference champions, and the next five highest ranked teams, regardless of conference. Keep the other 40 meaningless bowl games and everyone is happy. And the Big 10 and Pac 10 champs can still play in the Rose Bowl on NYD.
> 
> Don't worry. Obama will fix it. :mrgreen:


I agree, though i do not ever see it happening.... Sad because i see it as another opportunity for college sports to have another fantastic playoff series...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

16 team playoff would be too long. Plus would eliminate too many bowl games. I would like to see either 8 or 6 teams in a playoff.

I am a big Utes fan and would LOVE to see them in the championship game, but I would be lying to myself if I thought they 100% deserved it. How can you not put the top team from the SEC and the top team from the BCS in the national championship this year? The m.w. did have a great season but lets look at it compared to the SEC or the Big 12. There is no doubt that Florida, Texas, and Oklahoma are a step ahead of the Utes. And they should be. There is no way the top recruits in the country are going to choose Utah ahead of the best of the Big 12 or the SEC. That being said, the Utes would still have a chance to win. They play hard and are very well coached. But if Utah and Florida were to play 10 games in a row on a neutral site, the gators would probably win 7 or 8 times. Texas Tech I think would be a different story. With that high risk passing barrage, pressure on Harrell and good secondary coverage I think would look a lot like the BYU-Utah game. Look at my Giants. There is no doubt the Patriots last year were a more talented team, but the G men peaked at just the right time and won the Super bowl! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 

The Pac 10 has no argument this year. The Mountain West was undoubtedly a better conference this year. This is exactly why I hate the automatic bid. They are going to get 2 BCS teams this year with a weaker conference.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> The Pac 10 has no argument this year.


Let me help you correct that statement "The Pac *1* has no argument this year."

Outside of USC and Penn, the Pac 10, the ACC and the Big 10 are all terrible conferences this year.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

And still Penn and USC didn't play too many quality opponents this year. USC didn't even win the Pac 1 this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would really, really have liked to see Penn State and Alabama play but I think OU is good enough that they deserve to be there.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The problem with that is Texas beat OU on a neutral field. I would have a hard time with Oklahoma going ahead of Texas after a neutral field loss to them. I think that the two best teams in the country right now are Florida and Texas and I think that those two will end up in the national championship. I don't see Alabama beating Florida in the SEC championship game. Tebow is a machine right now. Kudos to Urban Meyer.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Florida is going to smoke alabama it isn't going to be a game at all! I think they will play Oklahoma or Texas for the title. I hope the Utes get bama that is the only team ranked ahead of them they can keep it close with and have a chance of winning. I still would love to see Boise and Utah play in a BCS bowl that would be epic! To bad byu and texas tech can't play each other that game would be in the 100 point range...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I would really, really have liked to see Penn State and Alabama play but I think OU is good enough that they deserve to be there.


Those are two teams I think Utah could beat, sorry Fatbass.  Now if Alabama beats Florida, there is no doubt in my mind Alabama should be in the national championship. I think all three Big 12 teams are better than Alabama and I think all 5 of the teams (Oklahoma, Texas Tech, Texas, Florida and Alabama) would spank Penn State. I am just not impressed with Penn State or USC for that matter. It would be awesome to see a Utah vs. USC matchup.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think Penn State gets enough credit... seriously. They're pretty dang good. Alabama... well, I know next to nothing about them, just would like to see somebody "different" in the championship game. I think OU and Texas, if they were to play again, would have a different result. OU is playing out of their mind right now. USC... for some reason, its just an average year for them. I don't know what the deal is there. I haven't seen Florida play more than a couple times but it seems they have always been explosive so pretty much any of the top 10 would be fun to see pitted against each other. Can you imagine some of the scores and the games we'd see if these guys all had to play each other in a playoff format? That would be college football fan's dream come true.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Boise State and Texas Tech. Now THAT is a scary score! :shock:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> To bad byu and texas tech can't play each other that game would be in the 100 point range...


A high scoring game like that would surely be fun to watch.

Texas Tech 86
BYU 14

If BYU couldn't stop Utah's hot and cold offense they probably wouldn't be able to hang with TT either.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> *I don't think Penn State gets enough credit*... seriously. They're pretty dang good. Alabama... well, I know next to nothing about them, just would like to see somebody "different" in the championship game. I think OU and Texas, if they were to play again, would have a different result. OU is playing out of their mind right now. USC... for some reason, its just an average year for them. I don't know what the deal is there. I haven't seen Florida play more than a couple times but it seems they have always been explosive so pretty much any of the top 10 would be fun to see pitted against each other. Can you imagine some of the scores and the games we'd see if these guys all had to play each other in a playoff format? That would be college football fan's dream come true.


I think they get too much credit. :shock: :lol: Just because they are in the Big 10 and they have Joe Patterno they get an extra 5 spots in the polls. They got beat by Iowa, who the hell is Iowa, hahaha. They did beat Ohio State (even more overrated), Michigan State and Oregon State early on in the season before they hit there stride. Besides that their schedule is just smoke and lights. They beat three ranked teams, which only two are still ranked. I am just not impressed.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Penn State a decent team- maybe #8. Like Orvis said I think Utah couild possibly take Alabama and maybe Penn State but nobody else in the top 10.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Penn State? Right! I'd like to see them play somebody like UNLV after winning a big one!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Texas is going to get screwed in all of this. OU will run it up on Oklahoma State to get style points, and even though Texas beat OU head to head, OU will come out on top. 

Thats the BCS for you.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

If Alabama gets thumped then Fatbass will be the biggest loser on the forum since all his teams have choked in the end. So I think Alabama will lose to Florida on 12/6. Im just saying. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> My teams may lose but you will always be the biggest loser on the forum, CS.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Thats funny coming from a person like you.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It sounds like you have made the best invent for your bad knees. Good for you Fatbass. I hope to see you on the Mountain someday.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Florida is going to smoke alabama it isn't going to be a game at all! I think they will play Oklahoma or Texas for the title. I hope the Utes get bama that is the only team ranked ahead of them they can keep it close with and have a chance of winning. I still would love to see Boise and Utah play in a BCS bowl that would be epic! To bad byu and texas tech can't play each other that game would be in the 100 point range...


I think it should be Florida and Texas, however, I believe that Oklahoma is going to jump Texas for the number 2 spot and that sucks in my opinion. The Big 12 South is going to have two awesome teams be left out at a chance for a National Championship. *The BCS sucks crap!*


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Florida is going to smoke alabama it isn't going to be a game at all! I think they will play Oklahoma or Texas for the title. I hope the Utes get bama that is the only team ranked ahead of them they can keep it close with and have a chance of winning. I still would love to see Boise and Utah play in a BCS bowl that would be epic! To bad byu and texas tech can't play each other that game would be in the 100 point range...
> ...


I again see no way in hell that Bama even comes close to beating the Gators! I guess now I realize how foolish I look when I think BYU is going to beat people they have not business beeting. Thatnks Fatbass for helping me put things into perspective. :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Florida is going to smoke alabama it isn't going to be a game at all! I think they will play Oklahoma or Texas for the title. I hope the Utes get bama that is the only team ranked ahead of them they can keep it close with and have a chance of winning. I still would love to see Boise and Utah play in a BCS bowl that would be epic! To bad byu and texas tech can't play each other that game would be in the 100 point range...
> ...


Look I think Colt Mccoy(sorry not sure how to spell his name) is going to win the Heisman trophy ths year, how does the team that beat Oklahoma on a nuetral field and has the future Heisman trophy winner get overlooked? I'm not even a Texas fan and it pissed me off to no end, I guess it's just because I love college football. On one hand though I'm glad this is happening because maybe the big boys in the major conferences will finally demand that something be changed. That's the only thing we can hope for. This seriously takes the fun out of the best sport in the world and it is doing nothing but hurting and giving the sport a huge black eye across the world! A freaking Joke! I don't know how these idiots can come out and try to defend the system we have now as being the best alternative they have come up with so far. I could go on forever.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Oh...coyoteslayer, my alma mater, Timpview won the state 3A championship again this year so I can't be the biggest loser no matter how hard you try to hang your title on me.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Relax I won't ever take your title. Have another beer. Hey didnt I say that if BYU lost then you have to marry a goat???? Are you wimping out on this one?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm sure you either said it to yourself or one of the voices in your head said it but we never made any bets, ever.
> 
> I don't welsh on bets either.


Well you did on this one. Again what a loser.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Show me, coyotesucker.


Don't be an angry little elf. :lol:


----------

